# Hunger vs. Comfort Sucking



## blondeNklutzi

Hey ladies, quick question. Mika seems to be a comfort sucker, loves his thumbs, and his pacifier :baby: (we only give it sparingly). My question is this...how do I know when he is still hungry and when he is just sucking on the bottle for something to suck on? I don't want to get him started on bad eating habits (like eating for comfort) which I know can develop as he gets older.


----------



## mommyhav

my baby is the same way. my doc told me to remember that some babies suck on their hands even while they are in the womb, and they have no idea what hunger is in there, so it is a very natural thing to do. When baby is hungry, sucking his hands or a pacifier will not suffice! he will let you know. i know it seems hard to tell at this age, but they all have their little hunger cues. for example my LO turns her head to the side or if someone is holding her she rubs her head all around looking for milk. also, you will notice a difference in the way he sucks when hes eating or just looking for comfort. they tend to suck longer when they are eating and you can hear little swallowing sounds. if they are not swallowing, they will not make the sound....it takes a bit to recognise. i assume you are breast feeding? dont forget, there is also a breastfeeding forum on this site, and you can also check out kellymom or dr jack newman (canadian BF guru) they both have great sites. good luck sweetie!


----------



## Vicks

I agree with mommyhav, they will let you know when they need feeding, as they will spit the dummy out or cry still when sucking their hands as it won't satisfy them.

As he is only a week old, I would offer milk as often as he needs it.

Congratulations on baby Mika :)

x


----------



## suzib76

i wouldnt use the dummy sparingly i would offer it always and then if he needs food you will know for sure
better starting on the dummy and progressing to bottle if he needs, rather than feeding a bottle he doesnt eally want hun


----------



## Emma1980

Yeah i agree with the other girls - he'll let you know when he wants a bottle and not his hand or dummy...

but comfort sucking on a bottle - he cant over eat so dont worry about it, there bellys wont let them overeat hun, they'll be sick anything extra x


----------



## Kota

Just keep in mind that if he's comfort sucking on an empty bottle that he's possibly sucking in air which will play up with his tummy and cause wind. in which case his fists and dummy would be preferrred, If you're BF'ing then its different, I let Phoenix comfort suck after feeding all the time, how long for depends on if we have to go out, if we do then I generally let him got 10-15mins, if not then I'll sit and let him do it until he comes off himself.


----------



## Lisa1302

You are better off, if he likes to suck the dummy, to let him have it when he wants it. He will soon say when he is hungry and the dummy isn't what he wants! 

It is very rare for a young baby to over feed - they will either just stop or sick up afterwards - so if he asks for more milk you should give it to him, if he stops taking the milk but seems unsettled then offer him the dummy - this is because right after sucking the milk they can still have the urge to suck but don't want milk...letting him suck on an empty bottle is a very bad idea.


----------



## nicanbump09

Scarlett has always got her fists/fingers in her mouth I think its a comfort to her, she also has a dummy but often spits it out in favour of her fists ! When my HV first visited she commented that she needed feeding because she her fist was in her mouth, I was like 'What???!!! she must constantly be hungry then !?' I just ignored that piece of advice as i seem to know my baby better than she does ! :dohh:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Thanks ladies! I haven't been letting him suck on an empty bottle, but his feedings aren't a consistent amount so a lot of time there is milk left in the bottle that he doesn't want, so this is what he is sucking on. I think we will start using the pacifier more, I'm just not a HUGE fan of them, I feel like I'm just plugging him up! Problem is, he tends to lose his hands and can't always find them when he needs to suck.


----------

